
ByteDance Senior Management expects $6B in losses, due to ban in India - chidog12
https://thetechonomics.com/2020/07/13/tiktok-expecting-6-billion-loss-due-to-indias-ban/
======
eiji
I always find an outright ban bad publicity. An alternative is to only allow
operations in a particular country under such harsh restrictions that the
actually company refuses to do business there in the first place. Or you get
what you want that way. No?

